#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Problema Edgerouter Pro 2 VLan's e 300mbps CPU 50%+

## FernandoB

Minha primeira experiência com este equipamento está sendo frustrada, sempre acostumado com MikroTik, mas pelo suposto custo-beneficio do Edgerouter meu cliente optou por comprar no lugar de uma CCR.

Então temos este caso, usando 1 SFP com 1 Vlan de entrada do Link Dedicado e na mesma porta uma Vlan enviando link para um cliente e na porta 1 Ethernet temos 1 Concentrador Mikrotik.

Com *throughput*  de 300mbps temos um processamento passa de 50%.

Temos apenas 4 rotas estáticas.

----------


## shbbrito

O EdgeRouter PRO é um roteador bastante robusto, capaz de processar 2 milhões de pacotes por segundo e conhecemos cases dele passando 700M e rodando protocolos de roteamento dinâmico, ou seja, muito mais carga do que o cenário que você descreve. 

Foi feita alguma configuração de bridge nas portas do equipamento? Caso tenha sido feita, a recomendação é não utilizar bridge em software porque esse recurso consome mais recursos de processamenteo e memória do equipamento. Para esses casos, existem outros roteadores no portfólio EdgeRouter que têm suporte à função switch (bridge) em hardware (switch). 

A carga de uso de processamento e memória está diretamente relacionada às funções que estão efetivamente em uso no seu ambiente, por isso é importante acompanhar. Veja na figura (anexo) que no portfólio EdgeRouter existem diferentes modelos de roteadores com capacidade de processamento de até 18 milhões de pacotes por segundo.

----------


## andrecarlim

Cara, você deve ter feito nat...

----------


## FernandoB

Então amigo, vou relatar o que foi realizado nele desde que foi ligado.

Atualização de firmware para a versão corrente.
Troca da porta SSH e desativado acesso Telnet
Criada VLAN entrada de link IP.
Criada rota para saída do bloco /30 para cliente 1 por porta eth0
Criada VLAN para cliente 2 pela mesma sfp que recebe link.
Criada rota para bloco /30 cliente 2.

Nada mais.

Pesquisando um pouco na internet vi que muitos têm o mesmo problema de falta de capacidade, então decidi verificar o hardware, inicialmente estava em dúvida entre ele e uma CCR1036 achando que A CCR 1016 era inferior em hardware ao Edge, para minha surpresa o Edge tem apenas 2 núcleos de processamento! O que pra mim é ridículo. Então estou chegando a mesma conclusão que o pessoal que vi nos outros fóruns, essa foto aí é propaganda enganosa.

Pela lógica uma RB 1100 AHX2 seria capaz de fazer o mesmo sem custar tanto. Pois tem a mesma capacidade de hardware.

----------


## andrecarlim

Mano, especificação de quantidade disso e daquilo nada tem haver com a capacidade real de um equipamento. Existem instruções de hardware que podem fazer diversas funções muito melhor que outros hardware "potente". Eu tenho edgerouter rodando mais de 1.2Gbps com bgp e duas sessões Full-Routing. Pelo terminal dela você consegue ver no top o que está consumindo sua cpu.

----------


## FernandoB

@*andrecarlim* Eu entendo amigo que o processador é otimizado para esta função com instruções específicas, mas isso tem um reflexo negativo quando se trata de operações que não sejam realizadas por estas instruções!

Poderia especificar se este 1.2gbps é agregado ou somente de entrada?

A Edge Pro tem apenas 2 núcleos de 1ghz, no caso imagino que meu problema seja o fato de que a Vlan que recebe o link e a que envia são na mesma SFP.

Assim que tiver uma informação voltarei a postar, não estou dizendo que ela não funciona, ou que não seja boa, apenas tem uma maneira certa para conseguir atingir o desempenho esperado.

----------


## fhayashi

Quando usava a edgerouter no BGP, lembro que desligando a interface gráfica fazia uma boa diferença na carga do processador. Acho que vale o teste

----------


## avatar52

Hahahaha, tinha um case que rodava tão bem:

2 full routing v4
2 full routing v6
Aproximadamente 900Mbps de tráfego, CPU sempre se manteve baixa. 

Sem interface gráfica, sem NAT, nem cheguei a fazer offload nela e sempre rodou de boa. Só troquei por um Juniper MX150 por precisar de porta 10Gbe.

Então, cuida que deve ter config errada, e também veja a versão do EdgeOS, versão 1.7 e 1.8 são terror. Eu me dou bem com a 1.9.7 e com a nova 1.10.

Não adianta falar que Mikrotik é melhor porque tem mais hardware, uma CCR 1072 (com seus 72 núcleos de processamento) não faz o que um MX150 faz. Não é só o hardware conta, tem várias variáveis envolvidas.

Vai postando aí que a gente te ajuda.

----------


## cleuzo

Entao...
Estou com uma Edge Infinity com 8 portas SFP parada aqui.
Quando fomos levantar no BGP um consultor indicou ela... Cobrou 1.000,00 para configurar, 3 meses depois mudou nosso fornecedor de link, ele pediu mais 1.000,00... paguei, precisei de umas alterações ele pediu mais 1.000,00 falei para deixar.
Coloquei uma CCR1036 no lugar, nessa nao tenho despesa de manutentção.

----------


## avatar52

Mas cara, não é problema de ewuipamento, é consultor safado.

----------


## andrecarlim

> Mas cara, não é problema de ewuipamento, é consultor safado.


Safado? Desde quando cobrar pelo trabalho é ser safado? Se não gosta de pagar, aprenda! Claro eu já nem faço esse tipo de serviço porque sem contrato, nem tem conversa. Mas chamar de safado, não rola, é capitalismo mano.

----------


## cleuzo

Aqui nao tem safado nem quem nao gosta de pagar...

So Troquei de equipamento pq pagando isso que o cara estava cobrando ia ficar muito caro para mim.

Na Edge com 8 portas SFP+ oferece muito mais recursos, inclusive entrada de 2 link enquanto que na CCR11036 com apenas 2 portas SFP+ e poortas LAN

----------


## avatar52

> Safado? Desde quando cobrar pelo trabalho é ser safado? Se não gosta de pagar, aprenda! Claro eu já nem faço esse tipo de serviço porque sem contrato, nem tem conversa. Mas chamar de safado, não rola, é capitalismo mano.


André, você pegou metade da conversa. Eu já vi o depoimento desse rapaz em outro post, falando que o consultor sempre arrumava um probleminha na caixa por 1000 reais e nunca resolvia o problema. 

Então, se segura aí rapaz.

----------


## FernandoB

Pessoal agradeço a todos mas;

Argumentar casos de case com BGP full route é legal, mas não vejo onde isso me ajuda com o meu problema...não estamos aqui falando sobre BGP.

Ficaria grato se alguém pudesse me dar uma luz no que se refere a configurações exclusivas desse equipamento, já que eu trabalho muito com MikroTik e estou familiarizado com ele, tem algumas coisas que saem do padrão na UBNT as quais eu não estou familiarizado.

Não tenho duvidas que é um bom equipamento, mas só pelo fato de custar quase o mesmo que uma ccr 1016 que tem 16 nucleos contra 2 da EDGE eu ja vejo um prejuizo. Somando isso ao fato da dificuldade envolvida na hora de configurar, ou faz por comandos ou pela WEB, o Winbox é extremamente superior neste ponto, sendo que podemos visualizar simultaneamente várias configurações em várias janelas se necessário. O que se torna impossível na EDGE.

----------


## shbbrito

Playlist de Tutoriais de Configuração do EdgeRouter:
http://bit.ly/ER-Playlist

----------


## andrecarlim

O problema da gente aqui no fórum é: esperar que uma tartaruga consiga voar sozinha, mesmo tendo asas! Não vejo outro modo de explicar isso. Meu chapa, já ouviu falar de manual? Wiki? Ninguém precisa entender desse ou daquele vendor, sabendo ler, tendo um pouco de esforço, e alguma capacidade de interpretação, conseguirá mexer em qualquer equipamento. Ou seja, se entende algo de rede, porque tantas perguntas e afirmações sem o menor sentido?

----------


## avatar52

> Pessoal agradeço a todos mas;
> 
> Argumentar casos de case com BGP full route é legal, mas não vejo onde isso me ajuda com o meu problema...não estamos aqui falando sobre BGP.
> 
> Ficaria grato se alguém pudesse me dar uma luz no que se refere a configurações exclusivas desse equipamento, já que eu trabalho muito com MikroTik e estou familiarizado com ele, tem algumas coisas que saem do padrão na UBNT as quais eu não estou familiarizado.
> 
> Não tenho duvidas que é um bom equipamento, mas só pelo fato de custar quase o mesmo que uma ccr 1016 que tem 16 nucleos contra 2 da EDGE eu ja vejo um prejuizo. Somando isso ao fato da dificuldade envolvida na hora de configurar, ou faz por comandos ou pela WEB, o Winbox é extremamente superior neste ponto, sendo que podemos visualizar simultaneamente várias configurações em várias janelas se necessário. O que se torna impossível na EDGE.


Sua comparação é um tanto idiota. 

Você compara um motor TSI com um motor aspirado baseado nos números?

CCR e EdgeRouter são roteadores com arquiteturas completamente diferentes, inclusive os números. [emoji1360]

----------

